# Lets discuss the VFW.



## NorCal (Sep 19, 2010)

So I've been wondering what are everyone's thoughts are regarding the VFW?

When I returned home from Iraq in June 2005, my squad was held in a room back on base, and told we could not leave until we completed enrollment forms for both the Veterans Administration and the Veterans of Foreign Wars. 

Since that time, I have never been contacted by anyone from the VFW, or their local chapter, I pay my association dues, and evey once in a while I receive their information magazine that contains members obituaries and various ad's for orthopedic and Velcro shoes.

I'm still trying to figure out why it was so important for me to join. Granted, I have never attended a local meeting, so my experience is limited; however, I've always been curious to see what other veterans experiences were joining the VFW?


----------



## FDNYRescueMedic (Oct 7, 2010)

I know it's kind of late to respond since you posted this last month but here it is. I've been a VFW member for several years (Gulf War vet) and it's a good orginization. Try and make some monthly meetings and meet some of the older vets, they are great guys. Other vets to talk about things you normally would not share with those who never seen combat. See it as a support system and the bar drinks are real cheap!


----------



## Harvey (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree, I've found the VFW is a great organization with alot of really nice programs. If you spend some time at meetings and events you will get better aquainted with the organization. I was a memeber for a while and never heard anything only got the monthly post letter and magazine. I am more involved with them now and I have a great time. give it a shot!


----------

